# يارب لماذا تركتنى فى ازمه الضيق



## KOKOMAN (25 فبراير 2011)

يا رب , لماذا تتركني في ازمنة الضيق؟


تتركنى لمضايقات نفسي التى تغمرنى باللوم والندم

تجعل من يحزنوننى أحياناً يتهللون إن أنا ذللت

إلهى لماذا تتركنى الآن وسط كل هذه التجارب؟

هل لتختبر مدى محبتى لكَ ؟

أنت تعلم أننى لا أريد فى هذه الحياة غيرك
لا يجذبنى فى هذا العالم سواك

كثيرون قاموا عليا

اتهمونى بالتعالى أحياناً من ناتج صمتى
وهم لايعلمون أننى فى صمتى أصرخ إليك
وفى ابتعادى عنهم كنت أتجنب مضايقتهم بمشكلاتى

لا يوجد سواك يعتنى بى ويحارب عنى
أحزننى الكثيرون .. خدعنى البعض .. ولا أعلم لماذا تركونى 


هل من يسير فى طريقك ويتمسك بتعاليمك ينعت بالجنون الآن يارب ؟

يارب نحن لا نعلم ماذا نفعل ولكن نحوك أعيننا


إختار الصالح لنفسي ولتكن مشيئتك وارادتك وليست اختيارات نفسي

إلهى .. لا تسمح لأى خوف بأن يعيش داخل قلبي ويهزمنى
لأننى لست اعلم ما تحمله لى الأيام ولكن يكفينى شئ واحد هو ثقتى انك تعتنى بي وتحارب عنى​


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2011)

جميل يا كوكو

تسلم ايدك


----------



## happy angel (25 فبراير 2011)

* من هرب من الضيقة فقد هرب من اللـه .
ميرسى ياابنى موضوع جميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## sparrow (25 فبراير 2011)

*دائما نردد
لتكن ارادتك يارب وليس ارادتي ولتكن مشئيتك يارب وليس مشئيتي 

ربنا معاك يا كوكو*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 فبراير 2011)

كى يختبر ايمانك


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل يا كوكو
> 
> تسلم ايدك


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا روزى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 فبراير 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *من هرب من الضيقة فقد هرب من اللـه .*​
> *ميرسى ياابنى موضوع جميل*
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا امى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 فبراير 2011)

sparrow قال:


> *دائما نردد*
> *لتكن ارادتك يارب وليس ارادتي ولتكن مشئيتك يارب وليس مشئيتي *
> 
> *ربنا معاك يا كوكو*


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> كى يختبر ايمانك


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا سعد 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (26 فبراير 2011)

إلهى .. لا تسمح لأى خوف بأن يعيش داخل قلبي ويهزمنى


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (27 فبراير 2011)

إختار الصالح لنفسي ولتكن مشيئتك وارادتك وليست اختيارات نفسي​
ميرسى يا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل ​


----------



## mero_engel (27 فبراير 2011)

كوكو بجد اشكرك
لانه الموضوع دا بجد لمسني جدااااااا 
اشكرك
الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (27 فبراير 2011)

> إلهى .. لا تسمح لأى خوف بأن يعيش داخل قلبي ويهزمنى
> لأننى لست اعلم ما تحمله لى الأيام ولكن يكفينى شئ واحد هو ثقتى انك تعتنى بي وتحارب عنى​


*آميـــــن
جميل جدا أخى الغالى
شكراا الرب يباركك​*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مارس 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> إلهى .. لا تسمح لأى خوف بأن يعيش داخل قلبي ويهزمنى


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا بنت موسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مارس 2011)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> إختار الصالح لنفسي ولتكن مشيئتك وارادتك وليست اختيارات نفسي​
> 
> 
> ميرسى يا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل ​


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا صوفيا  
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مارس 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> كوكو بجد اشكرك
> لانه الموضوع دا بجد لمسني جدااااااا
> اشكرك
> الرب يباركك


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا ميرو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *آميـــــن​*​​​
> *جميل جدا أخى الغالى*
> 
> *شكراا الرب يباركك*​​


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا النهيسى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bashaeran (2 مارس 2011)

يسلوا يا كوكو مسلح بالايمان


----------



## bilseka (2 مارس 2011)

رائع يا كوكومان كلام ممتاز
ربنا يعوضك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (2 مارس 2011)

إلهى .. لا تسمح لأى خوف بأن يعيش داخل قلبي ويهزمنى


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

bashaeran قال:


> يسلوا يا كوكو مسلح بالايمان


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

bilseka قال:


> رائع يا كوكومان كلام ممتاز
> ربنا يعوضك ويبارك خدمتك


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> إلهى .. لا تسمح لأى خوف بأن يعيش داخل قلبي ويهزمنى


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا بنت موسى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

